# Before winter coats appear...show me your yearlings :)



## Whizz105 (7 September 2012)

How are your yearlings doing? Lets see them! (include their breeding)

Here are mine to start off:

Ramexico x Tremle Lady Dosha (KWPN x Welsh D)






Wolkenderry x Bella Rose (Hann x Dales)


----------



## RuRu (7 September 2012)

I dont often post on here so am rubbish with the pictures so sorry if these dont work but here is my yearling by Umenno out of a TB X WB mare 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...985805117152.112886.1003993007&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...985805117152.112886.1003993007&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...985805117152.112886.1003993007&type=3&theater

Do you have any more pics of your Wolkenderry yearling as i have been looking at him to use on one of my mares next year.


----------



## sallyf (8 September 2012)

G May I X Majed X Inschallah II yearling colt


----------



## carmenlucy123 (8 September 2012)

Oooooh I like this game
Mabel 
Ganton beltaine (TB) X dam Mildred assumed CBxTB


----------



## Whizz105 (8 September 2012)

RuRu yes I have loads  she also has a fb page called Wolkendance
with about 70 or so photos


----------



## bryngelenponies (8 September 2012)

Here's Diva 
Derwen Revelation x Derwen Delora (pure Welsh D)


----------



## MillionDollar (8 September 2012)

I absolutely LOVE your Wolkenderry yearling! I'd love to use him one day


----------



## Whizz105 (8 September 2012)

MillionDollar. thank you i am very pleased with filly 

So are you all keeping your yearlings?

Must say ones posted so far are looking good


----------



## carmenlucy123 (8 September 2012)

Oh yes forever and ever amen!
Only bred once never do it again my one and only!


----------



## attheponies (8 September 2012)

Here's our little girl Two ID Blue Baron (QH) x Chatter (Irish Cob)


----------



## Thistle (8 September 2012)

Opptikal Illusion (14.7.11) by Future Illusion (Fleetwater Opposition) out of Willoughby Chase (NF x Sec D all round PC and event pony)
Taken at 13 months, he is 14.1 now at 14 months hope he makes 15.2/3

http://www.kevinsparrow.co.uk/28_OPPTIKAL_ILLUSION.aspx


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 September 2012)

The thread is missing a carthorse.

Traditional cob out of pure Shire mare;






and Avanti Amorous Archie out of traditional cob mare.


----------



## Asha (8 September 2012)

Heres Gracie, shes Wizzerd (indoctro) x Quicksilber (Quattro B)







She looked awful at the beginning of the summer, but gradually getting a bit more pleasing to the eye ! Born chestnut gradually turning grey. Moves better than she looks at the moment !! Standing about 15.1 ish


----------



## velv (9 September 2012)

Velvets wish sports pony yearling by Wolkenderry out of Sweet velvet (riding pony mare)


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 September 2012)

At the ponies I love your mare. Exactly the type I am looking for just now.


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 September 2012)

Our Section A filly.


----------



## chrissie1 (9 September 2012)

I bet this won't work!  I have never quite got the hang of posting via Photobucket.

However, Primitive Proposal x Monte Carlo/Tudorvillexx


----------



## chrissie1 (9 September 2012)

It worked!  But not in focus and so here's another.


----------



## attheponies (9 September 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			At the ponies I love your mare. Exactly the type I am looking for just now.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, we are really pleased with her, we wanted something that wouldn't grow too big and had a bit of bone as well as good temperment


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 September 2012)

attheponies said:



			Thank you, we are really pleased with her, we wanted something that wouldn't grow too big and had a bit of bone as well as good temperment 

Click to expand...

That's exactly what I want too lol. I have been looking at QHs, Welsh and Irish cob xs and also contemplated putting my palo welsh c x d to a QH. Any more pics?


----------



## Slave2Magic (9 September 2012)

Finn age 16 months. ID x ISH. Measured at 15.2 today.


----------



## Whizz105 (10 September 2012)

Am loving the photos! ...I keep wanting to go to the like button but there isn't one!


----------



## attheponies (10 September 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			That's exactly what I want too lol. I have been looking at QHs, Welsh and Irish cob xs and also contemplated putting my palo welsh c x d to a QH. Any more pics?
		
Click to expand...

Hi there are a few in my album which I think you can view in my profile, but if not let me know and I'll pm you. She was bred by the Dashdance stud in Wales and I believe they have some youngstock available.


----------



## lornaA (10 September 2012)

Hopefully this is a coupke of pics of Rocky aka Elvingston Rocoto.  His breeding is Freckleton Enchilada x Danse Rouge
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0799737766452.396491.726251451&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0641952111452.386217.726251451&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...51121020476698&set=t.726251451&type=3&theater

I hope these work!!!


----------



## Whizz105 (10 September 2012)

LornaA - won't let me view 
Make sure they are set to "public"


----------



## Victoria25 (11 September 2012)

I dont have a yearling to show you but love looking at all of yours  all absolutely gorgeous! 

We have a Wolkenderry baby cooking at the moment - just over 3 months gone now - arghhh come on 2013!!!! x


----------



## Blueski (12 September 2012)

Loving all the photos  but takes me ages to look through them all as I have to keep googling the stallions 

Here (I hope) is my boy by Kings Composer out of a ISH mare by Blue Rajah.

http://s1052.photobucket.com/albums/s443/jobuist1/?action=view&current=C22_8882.jpg


----------



## haras (13 September 2012)

Heres my yearling filly, Jazmine aged 15 months

Eastworth Harri x Marbon Medina  Pure arabian








and one at 12 month old







She's a keeper!


----------



## dawn m (13 September 2012)

i'm not suprised she's a keeper, shes lovely.


----------



## JustAnotherNeddy (14 September 2012)

Deleted


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 September 2012)

Thanks JAN. I want something to make 14.2-15hh.


----------



## Teasel (14 September 2012)

This is my girl T.J's Charlotte,  By Mr. BoJangles out of a Cob X WB mare.







Currently 15'1"  , bit worried, I'm only 5'2"!!!!

She'd just had a bath, this is her more usual look!!!


----------



## attheponies (14 September 2012)

She's very pretty - love the foot in the bucket as an extra touch !


----------



## callmelucky (16 September 2012)

My yearling at her first (and only) in-hand show this year. Ended up overall reserve champion so i was a very happy mum! Dam is my TB mare 'Call me Lucky' and dad is 'Multicolor II' from Brackenspa stud.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150992114966921&set=t.628535900&type=3&theater


----------



## Reindeer Rider (16 September 2012)

Florence 

When this one grows up, she's going to be a proper little madam!


----------



## diluteherd (17 September 2012)

This my my big boy, 15 months and 15.2hh 

MyLord x Vromy x 00 Seven. 




















At out first show....


----------



## Maesfen (18 September 2012)

Lovely yearlings when you consider it's meant to be their ugliest stage!

Here's my Tara; by Maurice Minor (ID) out of Alamo Lough (Loughehoe Guy (TB) who used to jump for the Irish Army x Skerry Flight (IDxTB)
In the spring






Last Sunday; she already measures 15 hands+, going to be a big girl; the chestnut is a 2 year old, eek!


----------



## attheponies (23 September 2012)

Would you all indulge me a quick update, just so happy! We took little filly to her first show and she won her first class - In Hand Youngstock and came 3rd in In-Hand Coloured. She behaved so well and took everything in her stride. We haven't done much showing and all the advice came from this forum so thank you everyone!


----------



## lizzypeg (23 September 2012)

my dales yearling filly.born april 2011,


----------



## Teasel (25 September 2012)

attheponies said:



			Would you all indulge me a quick update, just so happy! We took little filly to her first show and she won her first class - In Hand Youngstock and came 3rd in In-Hand Coloured. She behaved so well and took everything in her stride. We haven't done much showing and all the advice came from this forum so thank you everyone!
		
Click to expand...

Well done AtThePonies!  She is absolutely beautiful x


----------



## tikino (25 September 2012)

here is my lad


----------



## RealityCheck (27 September 2012)

I'm rather new to this, but here goes!
Feather: Delimain x Ivory Coast












Portico: Indiscreet x Popeye K


----------



## SpottyTB (28 September 2012)

This is my MIL/FIL's 14 month gelding - Galanta's silver prince (prince). He is out of a 16.1hh silver owl mare and by Conversano Galanta who was a lipizzaner stallion (recently passed away) - 15hh (ish). At present this chaps standing at about 13.3 and a bit.. so hopefully will make 16hands - thought's on his final height?


----------



## Asha (29 September 2012)

SpottyTB said:



			This is my MIL/FIL's 14 month gelding - Galanta's silver prince (prince). He is out of a 16.1hh silver owl mare and by Conversano Galanta who was a lipizzaner stallion (recently passed away) - 15hh (ish). At present this chaps standing at about 13.3 and a bit.. so hopefully will make 16hands - thought's on his final height?












Click to expand...

I bought a yearling, i think she was 18 months old, and about 13.2, she is now 3 and standing at 15.2. So you might just get to your 16hds.


----------



## Bennions Field (29 September 2012)

well considering i was worried at the beginning that my little filly was very small when she was born I now am worried she's huge !!! 
heres one of when she was 2 days old, first time in the big field 





and this was taken today - she'll be 17months old on 8th oct, and she's just measuring up at 14.1  - she's only meant to make 15.2 ! (her dam is the grey next to her - she's 15.1)






i had planned to sell her but as i've still got her 12 months after weaning it looks like she's finally going to stay   she is turning out way better than i could have hoped


----------

